# HCG on cycle



## Slzy54 (Apr 17, 2017)

Does anyone else have to run 500-1000 ius/wk on cycle to keep the nuts in check? Maybe there is a better mix/solution ratio to only have to run 250 or so. Preventativly trying to them consistent. But maybe it's not possible. Having run hcg into my pct isn't what I want so any input is appreciated. Thxs


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 17, 2017)

I always run hcg on blast and cruise. I've had no issue with it...helps libido...balls hang lower...no complaints.


----------



## Slzy54 (Apr 17, 2017)

Ya I do too.  250iu e3d?  The only thing is this last run was super long and I couldn't beat the shrinkage. ****in pissed me off. All good now as I've finished my pct but I ran 28 weeks so feelin good. So maybe these long cycles atrophy is inevitable?


----------



## Aoutest (Apr 20, 2017)

I ran 250iu for the 1st 20 weeks of a recent cycle and then started cruising at TRT doses. My balls shrank at around 23 weeks really fast. So I upped my hcg to 500iu MWF and they've come back a good bit; still not 100% but that's probably to be expected. I may cycle off and pct. I don't like the small balls. I don't know what happens when guys run cycles for years. Damn!


----------



## Fladjengineer (Dec 15, 2017)

Run 500 every 4 days, 250 test cyp every 4 days, no issues. I was wondering if there were any backfire to the feedback loop pushing synth test and forcing the bodies natural production at the same time.


----------



## Beefcake (Dec 15, 2017)

At what point does atrophy start?  4 weeks?  For test c 500 npp 400 cycle.  I usually just blasted out at the end.


----------



## Chillinlow (Dec 15, 2017)

Beefcake said:


> At what point does atrophy start?  4 weeks?  For test c 500 npp 400 cycle.  I usually just blasted out at the end.



Theres no magic number, if you want your balls to hang that bad tie some weights to them


----------



## Dirty jonny (Aug 29, 2018)

250 on Monday and 250 on Friday is all you need


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 29, 2018)

how many mg's a week of gear are you running..?


----------

